# Horsepower of a 87 300ZX T



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I keep hearing different numbers... I'm pissed

What was a brand new stock 300ZXT supposed to run?!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright I keep hearing different numbers... I'm pissed
> 
> What was a brand new stock 300ZXT supposed to run?!


200BHP
227LB/FT of torque

These are the flywheel numbers.
HP at the wheels is about 170 STOCK
These numbers are also for the USDM.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

k thanks man


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> k thanks man


your welcome.


----------

